# ... noobs ...



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

A friend of mine called and asked a favor. His son had purchased a firearm and he asked me to show him how to use it safely. 
I gladly volunteered and a date was set. 

The young man came over last night and was a little nervous but was eager to learn. 
Before we even opened his pistol box I handed him some notes I typed up on the Rules, the basics, and SAFETY FIRST. 
I made him a nice portfolio with lots of good info in it and a folder for his receipts, notes, class room homework etc., as I did recommend he take a class. I do to everyone. 

We hung out for an hour at my place reading my notes, his owners manual, chatting and then- getting familiar with the S&W .40. 

I preached the laser rule, finger off the trigger, verify target/backstop as we practiced grip, trigger control (in theory and 3-step),sight picture, mag insert and drop. 
After it looked like he was coming along we moved on to putting the pistol into battery- no live ammo of course as my sofa has enough holes in it from boots and swords and arrows and such already, thank you very much. 

It's weird how first timers and those new to firearms are in such a hurry. 
I had to keep slowing him down as he kept missing steps or getting sloppy with the muzzle. 
I told him haste makes dead things. Including the operator- and you can't undo Dead. 
Slooooow dowwwwwn. 

We did classroom stuff and practiced a lot of things and more until he was ready to try some live fire. So we loaded up our gear and went to my local tactical dungeon. 
I turned a cardboard silhouette sideways and taped (3) 9" plates on it at 9 o' clock, 3 o' clock and 6 o' clock. I always do it like this and had him start on the 6 o'clock one so as not to jerk high and shoot down the wire- as that's 50$ on my card if that happens. 
And that never happens on my card or someone buys dinner. 

I had him load up 5 rounds per mag (x2). For a few reasons. 
It makes a meager ammo supply last a little longer and, I had him changing mags after slide-lock so as to get used to working the pistols features. Again- and slowing him down. Since he was shooting only 10 rounds per round the fatigue factor was lower too. 

It was a little hard for him at first just getting on the plate, but he managed at 10y, then we went to 15y, then came back to 10y and did 2 rounds per plate while still working two mags w/ 5 rounds each. He was improving well and getting the hang of it and clearing the pistol at the end of each round before setting it down. 
Then I taped a 25y slow-fire bull on and rolled it out to 15y. Told him to hit the little orange thingy. He kinda struggled but was getting it in the black. I told him to take a break and I got it with my 2" snubby twice in 5. Showed him it could be done with a sightless pistol and a blind old fart at the wheel, so slow down! 

He did and nailed it dead center. Aaaand got happy hands and missed the rest. :smt033

He wanted to shoot my 2" 605 (yeh I know, I NEVER do this....he's family) and the Alaskan. 
He missed the plates pretty good with the sightless roller @ 10y but kept it on the cardboard. . 
I loaded up 3 live rounds and 3 spent cases in the Alaskan for a flinch-check exercise. He did pretty darn well. And was done with it after 3 rounds. 
Didn't drop the gun or, hit any plates with the rollers. But he didn't shoot the floor, ceiling or line down. I call it good! :smt023

It was a ton of fun and we both had a really nice time. It was nice sharing a lane with a new shooter that was interested in the Right Stuff vs. Video-game or movie type crap. 

And speaking of holy sofas, an LEO did a ND in the shop. 
Shot the sofa and the ricochet just missed some others. Nice mess. Stuffing all over. They just vacuumed. Pretty Gnarly. Got there after it happened. Glad it was AFTER. :smt082

Post up your noob stories and share with the class!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey uhhh, clanger, can uhhh I come over sometime?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

No problamo.... anytime brother. :smt1099


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Clanger,

I have my wife's 15 yr old brother living with me right now. As I just purased my first handgun, he really has not been around them very much, and doesn't know the first thing about how to handle them properly, or use them. I am planning on teaching him all of these various things, but couldn't help but wonder what your print out looks like that you handed your youth. Is there any chance I could see a copy of it? It would be a great tool to use, to get some of the basic ideas and practices in his head, before I allow him to handle the gun. Thanks


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I must apologise.

I think I blew it all out and did not save it.  I cannot find the doc. anywhere.

It was nothing special other than normal safety guidelines and insight one can find on the NRA site and stuff like that, or here. It had a few tidbits from experience and such FWTW.... the main thing was sitting down and discussing the Rules and Safety and, reading the owners manual *before* getting out the firearm and to take it slow, in steps and, do it the same way every time.

Sorry man, I totally spaced and did not save it.

-kevin.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I sent them to my brother too....he just got into shooting as well. I e-mailed him and will see if he can e-mail these notes back to me if he saved them, then I'll fwd them to you. 

:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

falchunt said:


> Clanger,
> 
> I have my wife's 15 yr old brother living with me right now. As I just purased my first handgun, he really has not been around them very much, and doesn't know the first thing about how to handle them properly, or use them. I am planning on teaching him all of these various things, but couldn't help but wonder what your print out looks like that you handed your youth. Is there any chance I could see a copy of it? It would be a great tool to use, to get some of the basic ideas and practices in his head, before I allow him to handle the gun. Thanks


Found my notes....check yer PM bud!


----------

